# 1000hp R34 GTR £18000???



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Just saw this on Pistonheads, must be a scam.

Nissan : Ultimate R34 GTR VSpec N1 RB28 1000bhp - QUICK SALE NEEDED


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

check out the email ..
[email protected]

wudnt trust it as far as i could spit 

but id meet him in a public place for that price


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Several questions that caught my eyes:

*290 cam for road use... does it even idle?

*T78 and can do over 1000bhp but kept on low boost for road use.
Anyone can show me a dyno graph of a T78 pulling over 1000bhp on any boost?

Good price for a proper car if it is done properly (if Newera brought it in, so I am sure they can put some light on this potential scam).


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I've seen Miguel say that they purposely steer clear of high power cars. Good that the seller has put up plenty of pics and the all important dyno graphs to back up the magic 1000bhp claim.

As if.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Gotta be dodgy...Check out the bit down the bottom, large deposit needed. In other words you turn up with a wad of cash as a deposit, before you know whats happened you've been robbed and there was no car for sale in the first place. Explains the lack of pics.

*Edited to add* its almost worth taking a risk to go and see it though at that price - just have to bring some big mates along too!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone who even thinks about ringing that guy deserves to be had over !


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Very interesting he says he has loads of cars for sale and doesnt mind if i take 4 friends with me to view.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Really nice! Lets contact him!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

total bull

a) never imported the car
b) its a scam


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

matty32 said:


> total bull
> 
> a) never imported the car
> b) its a scam


Ive mailed him just to see what he says:

_Hello!

I live in Sweden and I have 20 000 GBP ready for your car but I need more pictures and I want the history of the car and a dyno sheet that proves that the car has done 1000hp with a T78 Turbo.

Im a Skyline specialist myself and the numbers seem pretty weird.


Cheers._


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

all im saying is, we never imported that car its clearly a scam


----------



## Apex trackdays (Mar 15, 2011)

My friend gone done buying a car from pistonheads the other day. He was getting emails from pistonheads and looked really genuine. Was a scam and he lost nearly 4 grand. Be careful!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

How did he lose 4k? 

When I bought my R32 I had the money hidden on my person, told the guy I had return flights. But I'd already scoped him out from email, phone convos and checked his address on google maps and see the car on his drive.

I find it crazy people still get scammed!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

It's a definite scam. Newera did not import this car.

The person with this e-mail also tried to commit credit card fraud on our website (But we saw it before shipping goods & reported him). He drives a Nissan Cefiro.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

That picture is of a Kaizo R34 GTR from America IIRC,or of a Nissan R34 GTR not to sure,but it's part of a selection of photo's taken of 2 different R34 GTR's in the states,one is this,another is blue and the last was red IIRC,got the original picture's on my HDD at home somewhere I think..

I would have known about this car if it was within the West Midlands,there are some 850/900+bhp GTR's in the area,but none of them is this car...


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

has anyone reported the advert to PH?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Someone must have, follow the link now and get this:Nissan : Ultimate R34 GTR VSpec N1 RB28 1000bhp - QUICK SALE NEEDED
Dave.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pistonheads have removed the ad


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Shame. would have loved to visit them,


----------

